# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khai trương câu lạc bộ bắn súng sơn vườn xoài ( Đồng Nai )

## Suzuki_130

Đây là trò chơi có tính chất thể thao quân sự, đòi hỏi người chơi phải  có kiến thức quân sự cơ bản như: biết lợi dụng địa hình, địa vật tiến  công, phòng ngự, nghi binh..., đặc biệt là hiệp đồng chiến đấu trong đội  bằng khẩu lệnh và ký tín, ám hiệu... trò chơi vừa mang tính chất tập  thể đối kháng, có tính chỉ huy chặt chẽ, giúp người chơi rèn luyện khả  năng phán đoán và xử lý tình huống linh hoạt, sáng tạo, rèn luyện thể  lực và tinh thần đồng đội.
Với vị trí địa hình rừng tre sinh động, kết hợp với những mô hình xây  dựng sáng tạo và hoành tráng như thật trong chiến đấu, chắc chắn sẽ mang  đến nhiều điều thú vị và hấp dẫn cho quý khách.



====

Bảng giá :
1.Giá thuê sân,súng,trang phục bảo hộ: 50.000 VNĐ/xuất/60 phút
2.Giá đạn(mua tối thiểu 50 viên) : 1.500 VNĐ/viên
3.Giá thuê súng và đạn bắn bia : 1.500 VNĐ/viên
+ Mua trên 50 viên đạn ,miễn phí thuê súng.
+ Mua dưới 50 viên đạn,phụ thu tiền súng 10.000 VNĐ


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :
Nguyễn Mạnh Quyết
DĐ:0942.33979
Email :quyet_nguyen@vuonxoai.vn
website:Mangogardenresort*
Đường đến vườn xoài






*CTy TNHH Du Lịch  Sinh Thái Vườn Xoài*
*Văn Phòng Chính Thức
*Địa Chỉ       : 114 Ấp Tân Cang - Xã Phước Tân - TP.Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai.
Điện Thoại  :0613 968 163 (164)
Fax            :  0613 968 165
Website      :  http://www.vuonxoai.vn

----------


## cv2012

sau một tuần làm việc mệt mỏi bạn muốn dành buổi tối thứ 7 của mình cho việc gì nào? "thứ 7 máu chảy về tim, lim dim tìm chỗ ngủ" hay là cùng bạn bè đi sả stress và tự thưởng cho bản thân sau 1 tuần làm việc căng thẳng...


*Ngôi nhà Hollywood* - Địa điểm vui chơi không thể bỏ qua:


Khi mùa lễ hội đang cận kề, các teen nhà mình cũng đang rất hào hứng muốn rong chơi vào những ngày lễ này để có thể xả stress sau những ngày vất vả vì chuyện học hành, thi cử. Chúng tớ sẽ dẫn bạn đi thăm quan một khu vui chơi kiểu Mỹ lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam và chắc chắn bạn sẽ có những ngày lễ đáng nhớ khi trải nghiệm ở khu vui chơi Ngôi nhà Hollywood.



Khu mê cung Hollywood.

Bạn là người đam mê mạo hiểm, yêu thích những bộ phim hành động kinh dị nước ngoài thì không thể bỏ qua cuộc phiêu lưu tại Mê cung Hollywood với các mô hình, kỹ thuật hiện đại bậc nhất từ Mỹ tái hiện lại nhiều bộ phim và cùng trải nghiệm những cảm xúc hồi hộp, ly kỳ khi lần lượt tự mình khám phá. Còn gì thích thú hơn khi đến với khu vui chơi Mê Cung Hollywood, bạn sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến và gặp gỡ các nhân vật kinh dị trong các bộ phim ăn khách như: Zombie, Saw, The ring, Scream, Friday 13th, Exorcist, My bloody valentine, The grudge… được chụp hình và lưu lại kỷ niệm với các nhân vật trong các bộ phim nổi tiếng của Mỹ. 


*CLB THE BCR PAINTBALL(BẮN SÚNG SƠN)*




Paintball (bắn súng sơn) là một môn thể thao đánh trận giả được mô phỏng như thật trong các trận chiến. Số người chơi được chia làm 2 đội. Mỗi đội có nhiệm vụ loại trừ đội đối phương bằng cách bắn các viên đạn sơn màu vào áo giáp của các thành viên đội đối phương. 


Người tham gia được trang bị súng, đạn sơn, quân phục, áo giáp, nón, mặt nạ bảo hộ… để đảm bảo sự an toàn khi ra trận. Đây là trò chơi mang tính đồng đội cao, giúp rèn luyện khả năng quan sát, phán đoán, mưu trí, dũng cảm, tinh thần đoàn kết và tăng cường sức khỏe… 


Trò chơi được dàn dựng theo sát 03 mô hình trận địa như: thành thị, rừng núi, & đồng bằng với quy mô từ 8 người đến 20 người mỗi bên. Ngoài ra, speedball đáp ứng cho nhóm nhỏ 4 người vẫn chơi được. 


Ngoài dịch vụ paintball, Công ty The BCR còn cung cấp cho bạn các dịch vụ khác như: nhà hàng có sức chứa khoảng 300 khách và có thể phục vụ ngoài trời khoảng 1.000 khách; hồ bơi trung tâm dành cho phụ nữ và trẻ em; hồ bơi sông Tắc (gần 1.000m2 mặt nước) dành cho những ai thích bơi lội, thi đấu; sân tennis, mô tô nước, câu cá,...Mọi thông tin các bạn có thể vô đây Hoặc có thể vô FanPage của The BCR




*Vũ trường Mưa Rừng*




Mưa Rừng với sức chứa 300 người, có dàn nhạc sống sôi động, phục vụ các loại rượu ngon và phong cách phục vụ lịch sự.Địa Chỉ: 5,15 Hồ Huấn Nghiệp, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 088257783


*Quán karaoke Vbox*




VBOX có 1 điểm mạnh là các ca khúc quốc tế được cập nhật khá đầy đủ. Nhất là các ca khúc của các ca sĩ nổi tiếng như Lady Gaga, Britney,..Địa Chỉ: 552,554 Trần Hưng Đạo, Phường 2, Quận 5, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 0839233939 


*NHÀ HÁT HỎA BÌNH*




nhà hát Hòa Bình: số 240-242 đường 3 Tháng 2, phường 12, quận 10. Với khuôn viên có tổng diện tích 16.500 m2. Tọa lạc tại khu vực trung tâm quận 10, cách khu trung tâm các quận 1, quận 3, quận 5, quận 11 và quận Tân Bình của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh khoảng 04 km. Rất thuận tiện cho việc đi lại của khán giả và các đơn vị tổ chức chương trình.


*Rạp chiếu phim  Cinebox 212*




Rạp Cinebox được trang bị các màn ảnh lớn với chất lượng hình ảnh theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Hệ thống âm thanh đa chiều - Dolby digital.Địa Chỉ: 212 Lý Chính Thắng, Quận 3, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 0839350610


*Còn đây là những nơi dành cho người yêu thích thể thao:*


*Sân bóng đá mini Quốc phòng 2*




Sân quốc phòng 2 gồm có 2 sân 7 người và 1 sân 11 người. Ngoài ra, còn có dịch vụ nước uống, thuê áo.Địa Chỉ: Sân Vận Động Quân Khu 7 , Phổ Quang Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 089973812 


*Sân Golf Rạch Chiếc*




Sân tập golf Rạch Chiếc có diện tích 5 ha được bao phủ với thảm cỏ xanh tươi, tạo cảnh quang về thảm thực vật tự nhiên. Với một sân tập gồm 60 máy phát banh, 1 cửa hàng bán dụng cụ golf cho khách tập chip và lừa banh.Địa Chỉ: Xa lộ Hà Nội, Phường An Phú, Quận 2, HCM.
Điện Thoại: 088960756


ngoài ra còn có các nơi khác như:
sân tennis CLB Kỳ Hòa





Có 6 sân thi đấu. Mặt sân tốt.
Địa chỉ: số 12 đường 3/2 - Phường - Quận 10
Điện thoại: 08 8632751


hồ bơi khách sạn Equatorial





(là khách sạn 5 sao, số 242 đường Trần Bình Trọng, Q5) Hồ nằm ở tầng 4 của khách sạn. Hồ này liên tiếp trong 3 năm qua, được bạn đọc tạp chí The Guide bình chọn là hồ bơi tốt nhất của Thành phố. Hồ có chiều dài 24 mét, chiều ngang 8 mét, rất thích hợp cho những người biết bơi và mê bơi vì hồ dài đến 24 mét, nên có thể bơi được nhiều. Kế bên hồ này có một hồ nhỏ bán nguyệt dành cho trẻ em. Nước trong hai hồ này được lọc liên tục 24/24 giờ. Trên bờ hồ có những ghế dài để khách nằm phơi nắng với khăn sạch được phục vụ miễn phí. Cạnh hồ bơi còn có khu tâp thể dục, yoga, dưỡng sinh với cây xanh và không khí thoáng đãng. Hồ bơi mở cửa hàng ngày cho tất cả mọi người, giá vé người lớn là 7 đô la/người/lần, trẻ em 4 đô la/người/lần. Giá vé này không giới hạn giờ bơi, và được sử dụng miễn phí khăn, nước tinh khiết, hồ thủy lực massaga (jacuzzi), xông hơi nóng - lạnh (sauna - steambath), huấn luyện viên chuyên nghiệp hướng dẫn bơi miễn phí. Có giá đặc biệt dành cho hội viên là 700 đô la/người/năm


câu cá giải trí Xuân Hương





Khu câu cá giải trí Xuân Hương nằm cách đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Quận 5, TP.HCM khoảng 2,7km; gần khu đô thị mới Phú Mỹ Hưng; cách đại lộ Nam Sài Gòn (Nguyễn Văn Linh) 100m (ngay ngã tư Nguyễn Văn Linh – Phạm Hùng (Chánh Hưng cũ)), giáp ranh quận 7 và quận 8.


Nằm trong khuôn viên rộng hơn 60.000m2, khung cảnh xung quanh còn hoang sơ mang khung cảnh đồng quê với ao, ruộng và cây xanh, bóng dừa rợp mát, khu Câu cá giải trí Xuân Hương có nhiều không gian cho Quý khách lựa chọn. Khu vực hồ lớn với diện tích mặt nước rộng 1,5ha dành cho những tay câu chuyên nghiệp; 3 khu vực hồ nhỏ với những chòi lá ven hồ là nơi dành cho gia đình hay bạn bè. 


chúc bạn có 1 ngày vui chơi thỏa thích sau 1 tuần làm việc căng thẳng


nguồn:  linked.asia

----------

